# google.com ?????



## DeMoN (Feb 9, 2005)

_>Online Users
There are 70 online users browsing:
22 members and 48 visitors
DeMoNSTaR, |Wolf|, dEC0DED, Myke, Luse, xprophetx, DeVante, lutomes, Samutz, onneeye, k0k0daimon, KDizzy1920, Z_Hunter, Jive3D, harukaze13, Opium, Zarcon, Jojjy Ugnick, .TakaM, avalone, Selvin, th3sandm4n, *Google.com *_

An explanation please?


----------



## dEC0DED (Feb 9, 2005)

i think it's a search engine spider bot going through the pages for adding too google.

^
|
|
`---my2cents


----------



## Myke (Feb 9, 2005)

OMG it's finally happened. the search engine has created an AI for itself. it can now speak, sing, type, write, and make sweet sweet love.

welcome google, welcome.... *sheds a little tear*


----------



## dEC0DED (Feb 9, 2005)

http://maps.google.com

that opened today..
it fawkin rox


----------



## Opium (Feb 9, 2005)

QUOTE(dEC0DED @ Feb 9 2005 said:


> i think it's a search engine spider bot going through the pages for adding too google.
> 
> ^
> |
> ...



That's exactly what it is, the staff know about this already


----------



## dEC0DED (Feb 9, 2005)

QUOTE(Opium @ Feb 9 2005 said:


> QUOTE(dEC0DED @ Feb 9 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > i think it's a search engine spider bot going through the pages for adding too google.
> ...


wow. does that mean I'm staff now?


----------



## Samutz (Feb 9, 2005)

My ipb forums have that too, except it's called GoogleBot. It's just google's spider thing going through the site to update it's links. Except mine only shows appears on the online list to me because I had too many people asking me what it was when everyone could see it.


----------



## The Teej (Feb 10, 2005)

I saw that on Garpland and started to get worried


----------

